# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  أبجدية الكراميش

## بياض الثلج

*زرع الحب في الطفل .. أبجدية الحب

:: لتنشئة جيل يهتف  بأعلى صوته ::
:::: نعم للحب .. لا للقســوة :::
ما أجـــمل أن نزرع الحب في  الأطـــفال ..
تعالوا معي في جولة حروف الهجاء .. و دليل الحب المثالي ..
((  مع مقتطفات من كتيب أبجدية الحب للدكتور محمد الثويني ))
رحلة سعيدة أتمناها لكم  مع :::::::: دليل الحب :::::::::
(( أ ))
(( أدب ))
أدب ابنك وأحسن تربيته  ..
يقول الحبيب المصطفى (( أدبني ربي فأحسن تأديبي ))
علمهم حسن التعامل مع  كل العالم
(( مع الله ، مع الرسول ، ما القرآن ، مع الدين ، مع الأصحاب  والأقرباااء وكل من حولهم ))
(( ب ))
(( بيِّــن ))
بين رأيك الإيجابي في  أبنائك ..
لأن الطفل يحب أن يسمع منك كلمة ثناء على أي عمل تــقوم به ..
فلا  تحرمه من كلمة لطيفة .. تبين موقفك تجاهه
(( ت))
(( تأسف ))
تأسف وبادر  الى الاعتذار ..
أولا لتعلمهم سلوك الاعتذار ..وثانيا لترد اليهم كرامتهم  ..
فالطفل ولو كان صغير يحب ان يُحترم من قبل الكبار
(( فكل ابن آدم خطاء  وخيرُ الخطاءون التوابون ))
(( ث ))
(( ثقف ))
ثقف ابنك .. الثقافة باب  لبناء الشخصية المتوازنة ..
و أول مجالات الإبداع .. (( كثير العلم .. كثير  الدراية و سريع البداهة )) ..
(( ج ))
(( جاهد ))
جاهد مع ابنك في سبيل  الله ..
من خلال تعليمه مجاهدة النفس والصبر على الشدائد .. والطاعة المطلقة لله  تعالى ..
(( جهاد المرء مغالبة النفس .. ))
(( ح ))
(( حبِّـــب ))
حبب  العمل التطوعي وفعل الخير في ابنك ..
بالمواقف العملية نذ طفولته .. لتغرس غرسا  سليما في عروقه .. فشب عليها ..
(( الصدقة ، كفالة الأيتام ، إغاثة المنكوبين ،  المساهمة في إفطار صائم ،
مساعدة المعلم في أي عمل خير ، إماطة الأذى عن الآخرين  …… ،، ))
(( خ ))
(( خالل ))
خالل ابنك .. كن رفيق دربه في الحياة ..  وزميله في الدراسة ..
ناقشه في أموره الشخصية .. أساله .. حاكية .. أجلس بجواره  .. كل من طبقه ..
اضحك في وجهه .. فان لذلك اثر بالغ في تنشئة جوارحه ..
(( د  ))
(( دافـــع ))
دافع عن ابنك .. ولا تتركه صيدا سهلا لابليس وأعوانه .. ففي  حالات الاختلاف والمشاجرة .. لا تحبطه
امام الجمهور .. وخذ بيده ..
((( ثم عد  به الى حرف الألف و أدبه )))
حيث قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام :: (( انصر  أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً ))
(( ذ ))
(( ذكـــر ))
ذكر ابنك في حال النسيان  ..
الأطفال كثيرو النسيان لانشغالهم باللهو .. فينسى وقت الصلاة ..
وينسى  تلاوة القران .. وقد ينسى واجباته ..
(( وذكر فان الذكرى تنفع المؤمن ))
(( ر  ))
(( رغــــب ))
رغب أبناؤك بالجنة ..
واقصص عليهم قصص اهل الجنة ونعيمهم  .. واجعل الجنة هدفا يسعون إليه ..
فتطيب كل أعمالهم ..
(( ز ))
(( زيــن  ))
زيــن ألفاظك وعباراتك معهم .. فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة ..
زيــن مظهرك  وهندامك بالنظافة والطهارة و حسن اختيار الألوان
(( س ))
(( ســـلم ))
سلم  على أبنائك كلما التقيت بهم
والسلام سنة مؤكدة كما جاء في سنة الرسول عليه  الصلاة و السلام
ولكن الرد واجب
فقل السلام عليكم (( عشر حسنات ))
وقل  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله (( ولك عشرون حسنة ))
وقل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته (( ثلاثون حسنة ))


(( ش ))
(( شارك ))
شارك أبنائك في  مسؤولياتهم .. وشاركهم في بعض أمورك الشخصية
وخذ بآرائهم ومقترحاتهم
(( ص  ))
(( صِــل ))
صل رحمك وعلم ابنائك صلة الرحم وزيارة الأقارب ..
وعلمهم  ان صلة الرحم ليست فقط في الأعياد والمناسبات .. لكنها تكون بصفة دورية ..
(( ض  ))
(( ضارب ))
ضارب بالحلال .. وعلم أبنائك المضاربة ..
أي علمهم التجارة  واساسيات البيع والشراء
ليعتمدوا على انفسهم .
(( ط ))
(( طبب ))
طبب  أبنائك ولا تهملهم بحجة الانشغالات و ضغوط العمل ..
واهتم بمواعيد العلاج  وزيارات الطبيب ..
ولا تتهم ابنك بالتمارض إذا ما تشكى ..
وسارع للسؤال عن  مسببات تعبه و اطلب له العافية .
(( ع ))
(( علـــم ))
علم أبناءك العلم  الشرعي والدنيوي حتى يحوزوا على منافع الدنيا والآخرة
(( خيركم من تعلم القرآن  وعلمه ))
(( غ ))
(( غيــر ))
غير في ملامح شخصيتم ما يخجل منه  ابناءك
وتخلص من سلبياتك التي تراها بعيون ابنائك
فما الضرر أن تستمع لرأي  ابنك في شخصك .. فهو مرآتك الطبيعية
(( ف ))
(( فــرق ))
فرق بين جيلك  وجيلهم .. ولا تمنن عليهم بمثاليتك
فرق بين تفكيرهم وتفكيرك .. وكن بحكمتك منيرا  لهم في طريقهم
(( ق ))
(( قبــل ))
قبل ابنائك .. قبلهم كل يوم وفي كل وقت  .. اسمحلهم بتقبيلك
وهل هناك حاجة لشرح تثاير القلبة على الأطفال ؟؟؟
انها  حاجة من الحاجات التي تبني جورا من الثقة ..
فلا تبخل على ابنائك بطبعة كلما  سنحت الفرصة
(( ك ))
(( كــرِم ))
كرم ابنك .. ونزهه عن الاهانة والتحقير  ولا تقلل من شأنه خاصة بين اقرانه
لا تتهمه بالغباء والبلادة اذا ما فشل في موقف  ما .. داوم على رفع معنوياته
(( ل ))
(( لامــس ))
لامس جسد ابنك .. لا  تحرمه من اثر اللمسة .. وما أدراك ما اثر اللمس في نفس طفلك
اللمسة رحمة وفن  يمارسه الوالدين ليعمقا مفهوم الحب لدى ابنائهم
(( م ))
(( مــازح ))
مازح  ابنك وداعبه ..و أخل السرور على نفسه
فان اللعب من الحاجات الفطرية عند الإنسان  .. وخاصة الطفل
وقد مارسه أفضل الخلق ..عليه الصلاة والسلام
(( ن ))
((  ناقش ))
ناقش ابنك وحاوره .. افهم مايريد ..
واجعله ينطلق في نقاشه  بحرية
لا تكبت عليه الأنفاس ..
(( هـ ))
(( هدئ ))
هدئ اعصابك .. هدئ  من روعك .. طول بالك
لا تتعصب لأتفه الأسباب .. فان بذر منهم الخطأ اللبسيط  تجاهله
ولا تركز على كل اخطائه .. فتكون كمن يتصيد للخطأ
(( و ))
(( ودع  ))
ودع ابنك واستقبله .. ودعه صباحا عند ذهابة الى المدرسة مربتا على  كتفه
واستقبله عند العودة بضمه الى صدرك ..
و بكلمة صغيرة تدل على انك  افتقدته خلال ساعات الدوام
(( ي ))
(( يســـر ))
يسر عليهم الأمور ولا  تعقدها .. فان تعذر عليك – مثلا – شراء حاجة لا ترفضها رأسا .. يسر  الموضوع
وهونه .. وناقشه في الأمر حتى يقتنع برأيك فيمتنع عن طلباته المستحيلة  .
الطفل يعرف انك تحبه .. لكنه يحتاج لاثبات الحب ..
دليلك الى قلب ابنك  وثقتهم ان تجاهد للوصول الى قلبهم

****مستعار*

----------


## بياض الثلج

[align=center]*يحتاجوا الكراميش للكثير والكثير ... ربي احميهم وكبرهم ليصلوا لأعلى المراتب ويارب يكونوا جميع الآباء على قدر المسؤولية* [/align]


*Lazyعكس التيار*

----------


## The Gentle Man

(( أ ))
(( أدب ))
أدب ابنك وأحسن تربيته ..
يقول الحبيب المصطفى (( أدبني ربي فأحسن تأذيبي ))


يرجى تعديل الكلمه 



Lazy عكس التيار

----------


## بياض الثلج

[align=center]تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم،،[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

نعمل معا لنكون واحدا 



Lazy عكس التيار

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شكرا هنا على موضوعك ... راقي ورائع 


لنكن معــــــــــــــــــا

lazy عكس التيــــــــــار
[/align]*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مشكوره حبيبتي هناء عالموضوع الرائع ..

----------


## المتميزة

يسلمووووووووو هناء 
موضوع روعة 

لنكن معــــــــــــــــــا

*lazy عكس التيــــــــــار*

----------


## عوكل

يسلموووووو على الموضوع

----------


## عوكل

مشكووووووووووووورة

----------

